
The First Cosmonaut - April 12, 1961 - c0inster
https://www.zapread.com/Post/Detail/6281/yuri-gagarin-cosmonaut-1/
======
c0inster
> Today we celebrate Yuri's Night on the day that Yuri Gagarin orbited Earth
> as the first human back on April 12, 1961.

